# Erfahrungen mit iiyama ProLite XUB2792QSU-B1?



## krellian (18. Januar 2017)

Hi,

der Monitor ist erst seit Dezember gelistet und ich finde leider keinerlei Reviews über Google bzw. Youtube oder Erfahrungsberichte in Foren.

Hat jemand diesen Monitor und kann dazu etwas berichten? Backlight Bleeding, IPS-Glow, allgemeine Qualität, etc.?

Hier der Geizhals Link:
iiyama ProLite XUB2792QSU-B1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Vielen Dank.

Update: 
Heute war der Monitor da. Gut verpackt, gute Höhenverstellung und Pivot-Funktion, für mich aber nicht so interessant, da ich Monitorhalterungen verwende.
Verarbeitungsqualität ist gut. Backlight Bleed nur leicht vorhanden, dafür starkes, ungleichmäßiges IPS-Glow, vorallem unten rechts. Ich werde noch überlegen ob ich ihn behalte, ich warte zum Vergleich noch auf einen ca. 50,- EUR teureren Dell U2715H.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Januar 2017)

Ich hab den kürzlich auf einer IT-Messe gesehen.
Das Bild war knackscharf.
IPS-Glow und Backlight Bleeding konnte ich so kurz nicht sehen.

Die allgemeine Qualität der IIyama-monitore ist gut bis sehr gut.
Allerdings fehlt vielen etwas Kontrast, was auf die hervorragende Entspiegelung zurückzuführen ist.


----------



## krellian (18. Januar 2017)

Danke für die Antwort. Leider findet man im Netz wirklich so gut wie nichts dazu, keine Ahnung ob er bisher nicht lieferbar war oder woran es liegt.

Ich habe jetzt einen bestellt und werde ihn mir mal anschauen. Größte Sorge ist immer das Backlight Bleeding, was leider bei so gut wie allen Herstellern zum Teil extrem vorhanden zu sein scheint. Zuletzt trotz guter Reviews schlechte Erfahrungen mit AOC Monitoren gemacht.


----------



## Atomixxx (18. Januar 2017)

Das stimmt so nicht bei Gamestar ist  eine Kaufberatung wo dein Monitor empfohlen wird als p/l   Tipp. 

Zockst du Shooter ?   

Dieser Monitor hat "nur"   75 HZ  grad bei schnellen Shootern kann es verzögernd wirken.


----------



## krellian (18. Januar 2017)

Ab und zu vielleicht mal ne Runde Overwatch oder Battlefield. Aber nichts wofür ich bereit wäre einen großen Aufpreis zu bezahlen (G-Sync) oder auf ein TN-Panel umzusteigen. Hatte zum Test schonmal 165Hz G-Sync und es war zwar ok, kostet aber auch 700-800,- EUR bei IPS mit WQHD-Auflösung. Den iiyama gibts unter 400,- EUR.

Dann schau ich mal bei Gamestar ob ich diese Empfehlung finde.


----------



## LukasGregor (18. Januar 2017)

Ich freu mich über eine Rückmeldung zum Monitor


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Januar 2017)

krellian schrieb:


> Größte Sorge ist immer das Backlight Bleeding,


Wozu braucht man das?


----------



## JoM79 (18. Januar 2017)

Weißt du überhaupt was backlightbleeding ist?


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Januar 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> was backlightbleeding ist?


Nö, ich bin erst 35 Jahre im Geschäft.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Januar 2017)

Das ist keine Antwort auf die Frage.
Vor allem wenn man fragt, wozu man backlightbleeding braucht.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Januar 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das ist keine Antwort auf die Frage.


Ich schrieb ja, daß ich kein Backlightbleeding gesehen habe.
Dafür war die Zeit zu kurz und das Umgebungslicht zu hell.

Und IPS-Glow ist doch auch so ein Jammern auf höchstem Niveau.

Ich hab schon hundert IPS-Geräte verkauft.
Da kam nie einer zurück wegen IPS-Glow.

Das war aber Einzelhadel.
Da kann man sich die Geräte ansehen im Großmarkt.

Beim Fernabsatz kann man ja die Teile wegen jedem Schei. zurückschicken ... .


----------



## Atomixxx (19. Januar 2017)

krellian schrieb:


> Ab und zu vielleicht mal ne Runde Overwatch oder Battlefield. Aber nichts wofür ich bereit wäre einen großen Aufpreis zu bezahlen (G-Sync) oder auf ein TN-Panel umzusteigen. Hatte zum Test schonmal 165Hz G-Sync und es war zwar ok, kostet aber auch 700-800,- EUR bei IPS mit WQHD-Auflösung. Den iiyama gibts unter 400,- EUR.
> 
> Dann schau ich mal bei Gamestar ob ich diese Empfehlung finde.



Warum fragst du dann überhaupt erst ?  Wenn dir das doch sowieso kein Aufpreis wert ist ?


----------



## efdev (19. Januar 2017)

ich hab jetzt seit 2 Wochen die günstigere Version (da mir nicht so ganz klar war warum der anderer Teurer ist) und bin sehr zufrieden weder beim Spielen noch im Alltag ist mir etwas negativ aufgefallen, außer das der Monitor bei Standardeinstellung etwas sehr Hell eingestellt ist.
iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## LukasGregor (19. Januar 2017)

weil deiner ein TN-Panel hat und der andere ein IPS-Panel. Deiner hat zwar nominal 75 Hz statt 70 Hz, Free-Sync geht bei beiden jedoch bis max. 70...


----------



## krellian (19. Januar 2017)

Atomixxx schrieb:


> Warum fragst du dann überhaupt erst ?  Wenn dir das doch sowieso kein Aufpreis wert ist ?



Ich frage nach Erfahrungen mit dem iiyama Monitor, nicht ob ich mir einen G-Sync Monitor kaufen soll. 

Was ich will weiss ich schon, einen 27'' WQHD IPS mit möglichst dünnem Rahmen (Dual-Monitor Setup) zum vernünftigen Preis ohne extremes Backlight Bleeding. Scheint nur leider nicht so einfach zu sein. Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden mit meinen alten BenQ FullHD AMVA-Panel Monitoren, nur möchte ich gerne auf WQHD umsteigen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Januar 2017)

Geh in einen Großmarkt, und schau dir das teil an.


----------



## krellian (19. Januar 2017)

Hab schon einen hier, siehe Update im ersten Post.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Januar 2017)

krellian schrieb:


> Update:
> Heute war der Monitor da. Gut verpackt, gute Höhenverstellung und Pivot-Funktion, für mich aber nicht so interessant, da ich Monitorhalterungen verwende.
> Verarbeitungsqualität ist gut. Backlight Bleed nur leicht vorhanden, dafür starkes, ungleichmäßiges IPS-Glow, vorallem unten rechts. Ich werde noch überlegen ob ich ihn behalte, ich warte zum Vergleich noch auf einen ca. 50,- EUR teureren Dell U2715H.


Was heisst denn starker ungleichmässiger glow?
Kannst davon mal ein Foto machen?


----------



## Slim08 (20. Januar 2017)

Jo habe auf den Monitor auch ein Auge geworfen - würde mich sehr für Details bezüglich der Panelqulität interessieren (Backlight Bleed ect.)


----------



## krellian (20. Januar 2017)

Ok hier zwei Bilder, ist natürlich mit Vorsicht zu geniessen. Erstens sieht es mit der Kamera schlimmer aus als mit blossem Auge. Und Zweitens ist das natürlich bei jedem Monitor anders.

Backlight Bleeding aus einiger Entfernung bei abgedunkeltem Raum:
http://i.imgur.com/57OfijD.jpg

IPS-Glow, so geht es geht mit der Kamera eingefangen von Nahem, besonders unten Rechts mit blossem Auge stark sichtbar, wenn man nicht sehr weit weg sitzt vom Monitor:
http://i.imgur.com/QvTmnHP.jpg


Wie gesagt, Ihr könnt auch Glück haben beim gleichen Modell, ist ja ein wenig wie in der Lotterie habe ich das Gefühl. Ich habe den Monitor zurückgegeben und jetzt einen Dell U2715H (Vorgänger des U2717D). Ein wenig teurer, aber so gut wie kein Backlight Bleeding und wesentlich weniger IPS-Glow.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Januar 2017)

Ist echt viel glow und der ist leider bei allen gleich.
Backlightbleeding ist halt Glückssache.


----------



## Slim08 (20. Januar 2017)

Klingt ja nicht besonders vielversprechend... aber war bei dem Preis für den Leistungsumfang auch kaum anders zu erwarten...
Vor allem weil ich ein Tripple-Monitor-Setup damit machen möchte


----------



## Maqama (21. Januar 2017)

Tritt das Backlight Bleedung nur bei einem IPS Panel auf?

Ich nutze noch einen alten LG M2550D-PZ.
Das ist ein 25" LED mit TN Panel von 2011.

Wenn ich da ein schwarzes Bild öffne sieht das Bild komplett homogen aus.
Keinerlei Lichthöfe oder ähnliches.

Die iiyama hatte ich mir auch angesehen, aber bei solchen Berichten vergeht mir irgendwie Lust mir einen neuen zu kaufen.


----------



## Slim08 (21. Januar 2017)

Was mich auch noch interessieren würde wäre das Overclocking Potential. Habe 'nen Asus Monitor der vom Werk mit 60 Hz kommt und der macht bis zu 87 Hz! Falls du eine nVidia Graka hast kannst du ja mal testen wie weit der geht.

Hab ich zufällig gerade entdeckt - ist zwar nicht exakt das selbe Modell aber schon mal ein  Indikator für Potential.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Januar 2017)

Backlightbleeding ist vermehrt bei IPS vorhanden. 

Funktionieren die 87Hz ohne frameskipping?


----------



## Slim08 (21. Januar 2017)

Wenn du mir erklärst wie ich "frameskipping" (wusste nicht das es das überhaupt gibt) testen kann - subjektiv kann ich nichts ausmachen. Fraglich wäre dann nur ob die ganze Free-Sync Kiste noch richtig funktioniert wenn man manuell die Bildwiederholfrequenz ändert. Denn ein 27" WQHD IPS Monitor mit annähernd 100Hz für den Preis wäre echt Hammer wenn man sich die Preise für vergleichbare Monitore ansieht.

Nachtrag: ka ob das legit genug ist




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Januar 2017)

Test ufo ist schon mal richtig und da den frame skipping test machen.


----------



## Slim08 (22. Januar 2017)

Hast Recht bei 87 Hz treten Frameskips auf - hab mal abwärts getestet und genau auf Punkt 75 Hz scheint er jeden Frame zu machen - danke für den Tip 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

